# A couple bottle stoppers just finished.



## JimH (Oct 1, 2012)

[attachment=11467][attachment=11468]Hello all!
I just finished these bottle stoppers and thought I would see what you thought about them.
Left to right is Dymonwood,Zebra&cocobolo,and Cocobolo.
Thanks for looking! Happy turning!!!


----------



## BarbS (Oct 2, 2012)

Those are very nice, Jim. And I like the stand you've made to display them.


----------



## JimH (Oct 3, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Those are very nice, Jim. And I like the stand you've made to display them.



Thanks Barb! I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice, I really like the cocobolo one. What is the pendant thing on top? Is it just like a decorative tac or something? Its a cool addition that I never would have thought of!!


----------



## JimH (Oct 4, 2012)

Camero68 said:


> I think they are turned out beautifully and the use of fun colors is a plus.



Thanks I appreciate that. I like working with the dymonwood.It works nice and finishes great. The customers love it.


----------



## JimH (Oct 4, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Nice, I really like the cocobolo one. What is the pendant thing on top? Is it just like a decorative tac or something? Its a cool addition that I never would have thought of!!



Hello BassBlaster! The piece on the top is just a little something I picked up at a craft store.You know how it is.You pick up a bag of them and there are like 50 different pieces in one bag.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Oct 7, 2012)

Those are really nice. I really like the stand; you just inspired me to build one myself to display pens.
Dan


----------



## JimH (Oct 7, 2012)

Dan.S.314 said:


> Those are really nice. I really like the stand; you just inspired me to build one myself to display pens.
> Dan



Thanks Dan!!
Glad I gave you some inspirration.LOL
Have fun! Happy turning!


----------



## McBryde (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice bottlestoppers. Very nice and bright. 
The stands are great too. Very sleek and professional, but they keep the bottlestoppers as the focal point.
Nice work!


----------



## JimH (Oct 9, 2012)

McBryde said:


> Very nice bottlestoppers. Very nice and bright.
> The stands are great too. Very sleek and professional, but they keep the bottlestoppers as the focal point.
> Nice work!



Thank you Sir for the kind words.


----------

